# Adult hunting on a pony



## oliviaw (5 July 2013)

Hi, So this year I am going to try hunting for the first time. Of my 2 horses that I ride, one I know would not be suited to it she would be too overwhelmed, however she is the one I 'look' the best one. My other one is only 14.1hh and I do look tall on her and up to now we have only done a limited amount of jumping. 
So basically my question is to you ever see tall riders out on ponies or does everyone look in proportion? My friend seems to think I would be better on a hireling but I would really like to take one of my own!
I am not bothered about jumping the huge fences but would like to have a little go at some of them.
Thanks.


----------



## oliviaw (5 July 2013)

This is how we look together:


----------



## Sparkles (5 July 2013)

I hunted my mare last season, was brilliant nor treated any different. Would jump anything, give leads, keep up front or stay at back helping a green one and could jump on and off for gates with speed and ease


----------



## Toberpatrick (6 July 2013)

I am 21 and hunt my youngster who is 14.1/2 although I am only 5ft3 so I think everyone assumes I am a kid!


----------



## CrazyMare (7 July 2013)

I only hunt ponies!!

13.1h pony



















14h pony







Love my ponies!


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (7 July 2013)

Ponies are fab for hunting, there is a good article in this weeks H&H about adults on ponies  
FWIW I'm 5'6 and 41, my hunters are 14.3,15 and 15.1hh  aqll are also ridden by my OH and his are 16 & 16.1 so not that big either


----------



## jess_asterix (8 July 2013)

I'm 21, 5'6'' and hunt a 14.2 cob and everyone thinks he is amazing!!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 July 2013)

I never got round to taking her 'actual' hunting, but I did mock hunt on a dinky little 13.1 - best ride of my life!






And my current pony is about 14 hands but he is a chunk so I don't look too bad on him


----------



## arizonahoney (9 July 2013)

Like him a lot, Broke_But_Happy!


----------



## Mince Pie (9 July 2013)

Thank you, he's my dude!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (9 July 2013)

I hunt with the same pack as DDD, also hunted ponies. I'm 5"2 so they are by height anyway. My old one was 14.2hh and insane but brilliant. Also hunted everything from 12.2 upwards for other people. My horse as moment is only about 15.1hh but keeps us easily. I would say go with what your happiest on as at least you know the horse etc.


----------



## fifi-2013 (11 July 2013)

I have only hunted on ponies. it makes it much more fun, and is a lot easier for all those gates which need opening


----------



## FestiveFuzz (11 July 2013)

I'm planning on hunting a 14.2hh Irish cob this season, I'm only 5'4" though so don't look too big on him.


----------

